# Lack of photos



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

Surely we could do better in the photo dept.It has been a week since any new ones have been posted.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*What?*

There must be something wrong with your set-up Eric.
There have been over 70 photographs added to the Gallery in the last 19 hours! (?HUH)


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

Definitely something wrong with your set-up.....


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Just a guess, as this is posted in the 'Looking for Old Shipmates' forum, Eric may mean there's been a lack of new photos in the 'members faces' category in the gallery.
Or I could be completely wrong


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Lost Photo'*

Hi Eric.
The trouble I seem to have is that I
send photo's to "Members Faces",
but they only show up in "My Photo's"
and amongst trawlers etc.Do you have
any ideas why this happens.I sent one
photo of my" Golden Wedding",but no
sign of it yet???

Dave Williams


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Ray.
You seem to know something about "missing photo's"
I have sent one photo to "members faces",but it only
seems to be in "my photo's",and I sent one of my Golden
Wedding,but I cant find it anywhere,and I clicked that for
members faces.Any ideas????

Dave Williams


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Lost Photo's*



Andy said:


> Just a guess, as this is posted in the 'Looking for Old Shipmates' forum, Eric may mean there's been a lack of new photos in the 'members faces' category in the gallery.
> Or I could be completely wrong


Hi Andy.
I have sent some photo's to "Mwmbers Faces",
but they either dont seem to appear anywhere,
or in "my photo's" or amongst fishing boats etc ???

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Eric Wallace said:


> Surely we could do better in the photo dept.It has been a week since any new ones have been posted.


Eric..
If you go to "Your Profile" then click on "Find all photos postsd by xxx" (You) You'll find all the photos you have posted. If you click on one of them, it will come up as a large picture, and the same picture will come up as a highlighted (Green Border) thumbnail with your other thumbnails at the bottom of the page. Click on the highlighted thumbnail, and it should come up in the picture category that you allocated it to.(Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ooops - sorry!*



Andy said:


> Just a guess, as this is posted in the 'Looking for Old Shipmates' forum, Eric may mean there's been a lack of new photos in the 'members faces' category in the gallery.
> Or I could be completely wrong


Well spotted Andy!(EEK)
My apologies to *Eric* if he was indeed referring to Members' Faces - hey, it *was* 03:09 hrs when I made the post! (==D)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

David Williams said:


> Hi Ray.
> You seem to know something about "missing photo's"
> I have sent one photo to "members faces",but it only
> seems to be in "my photo's",and I sent one of my Golden
> ...


Dave,

Weird! The only photograph in your Gallery is the shot of you and Molly in Ibiza. (?HUH)
There is a possibility that if you have tried to post too large a photograph the Gallery may not have accepted it. Remember, photographs which are uploaded to the Gallery have to be no larger than 1024 pixels wide and sized at 500kb or less.
If this is all "Double Dutch" to you, email me your photograph and I will reduce it to an acceptable size, then send it back to you. (Thumb)


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

David Williams said:


> Hi Andy.
> I have sent some photo's to "Mwmbers Faces",
> but they either dont seem to appear anywhere,
> or in "my photo's" or amongst fishing boats etc ???
> ...


As Ray says, you only have one photo in the gallery...it's in 'members faces'. And as Ray says, uploading an image too large will cause a problem and it won't get uploaded.

Also:
I know a few members do not realise that when you upload a photo to a specific gallery category, it also shows up in the 'my photos' section.. this is normal, 'my photos' shows all photos you have uploaded, regardless of what category you uploaded them to. If you see your photos in 'my photos', it doesn't mean they are not in their proper category.

cheers,
Andy


----------

